# Pregnant?



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, FINALLY got pictures of "nether regions". If pregnant, she would be 3-4 months. Any ideas?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I say yes.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm leaning towards no. How's her udder look?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with Katherine on this. Can we get a full shot of the back end with udder too?


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

I will get one ASAP! Her udder is soft...nothing I would consider growth-wise


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I say yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Aerial view--(lol-taken by car headlights!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only pic needed is the back end with tail up naturally.


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, I still don't think she is. She'd probably be starting an udder by now. But I'm a beginner, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the response!! Maybe I am feeding her too much lol : )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I don't think she is either


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm very new at this, but she looks different than my bred doe.


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok; we cut back the sweet feed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I had this same situation. I thought my little Boer was pregnant for the longest time. She even had a tiny udder. Turns out she's just fat.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I going to say "no" also.


----------

